# Pizza Stuffed Maters "With Q-View"



## meateater (Aug 19, 2011)

Here we go, kinda quick meal and a few for lunch. Smoked in a muffin pan with some whisky oak chips in the Sparky, Enjoy. 

Hollowed out. 








Cheese!







Pepperoni and sausage!







Mushrooms and olives!







Pizza sauce!







More pepperoni!







More cheese!







Ready for the TBS!







Done!







Qview!







Bear View!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 20, 2011)

Man that looks good!

What a great idea!

One more for the ToDo list.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 20, 2011)

What Al said..........All I've got now is cherry tomatoes.......think I'll wait a few more weeks.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.....Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2011)

That's just Plain Awesome!!!!!!

Excellent illustrating & BearViews too!!!

I'm with Dave---All I got is cherry maters so far, and they're coming out of my ears!!! (gotta wash my ears??)

I think I screwed up on my big tomato plant---It got tomatoes too early, and the plant suffered because of it---I guess I should have picked those early flowers off?!?!

Thanks for a great thread Meat---I'm putting this in my "Special Recipes" file!!

Bear


----------



## danielh (Aug 20, 2011)

I think I might try this today.  Have plenty of maters i need to get rid of.  I've stuffed peppers and potatoes, but tomatoes never crossed my mind!


----------



## nwdave (Aug 20, 2011)

What a great idea!!!!  Who would have thunk?  Well obviously Meat did...... We didn't plant any tomatoes but I know a friend who is just dying to give some away
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Any one want some ball squash?  Those stupid things love this hot weather in the Denver area.  I sure hope they travel well.  Four days in the back of the truck.  We'll see.


----------



## woodchucks (Aug 20, 2011)

That looks great. I wanna try it asap. How long and at what temp did you smoke these?


----------



## venture (Aug 20, 2011)

Holy close up Batman!  That makes me hungry!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## masterofmymeat (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey Meat what a great idea. Like Al said...one more for the to do list. Fantastic!...James


----------



## smokinthesmc (Aug 20, 2011)

Now thats thinking outside the pizza oven. Nice idea will need to try this one for a lunch during a long smoke.


----------



## roller (Aug 20, 2011)

Thats a good one...


----------



## jc1947 (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks excellent, Meat. I'll be trying that this weekend!


----------



## meateater (Aug 20, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Man that looks good!
> 
> What a great idea!
> 
> One more for the ToDo list.


Thanks Al ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








DaveOmak said:


> What Al said..........All I've got now is cherry tomatoes.......think I'll wait a few more weeks.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be waiting! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Bearcarver said:


> That's just Plain Awesome!!!!!!
> 
> Excellent illustrating & BearViews too!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear, I bought these. I'm a better smoker than a farmer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'd starve as a Vegan!


----------



## justpassingthru (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh yeah!!!  Those look awesome, just as good as Flash's tomato pie, if I hadn't already planned Sunday's dinner I would try them, next weekend to be sure, thanks for the great idea.

Gene


----------



## teeznuts (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm totally going to find a way to squeeze these in this week. Awesome idea!


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 21, 2011)

Totally awesome looking and I bet even better tasting..  Nice job sir!

Rich


----------



## meateater (Aug 21, 2011)

DanielH said:


> I think I might try this today.  Have plenty of maters i need to get rid of.  I've stuffed peppers and potatoes, but tomatoes never crossed my mind!


You'll love it. 
 




NWDave said:


> What a great idea!!!!  Who would have thunk?  Well obviously Meat did...... We didn't plant any tomatoes but I know a friend who is just dying to give some away
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've seen this recipe before, just haven't made it in a while. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








WoodChucks said:


> That looks great. I wanna try it asap. How long and at what temp did you smoke these?


I smoked them at 275, I think it was about an hour give or take, I didn't use a water pan. 




Venture said:


> Holy close up Batman!  That makes me hungry!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Thanks Venture! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 




MasterOfMyMeat said:


> Hey Meat what a great idea. Like Al said...one more for the to do list. Fantastic!...James


Don't forget the camera!


----------



## meateater (Aug 21, 2011)

SmokintheSMC said:


> Now thats thinking outside the pizza oven. Nice idea will need to try this one for a lunch during a long smoke.


Don't forget the camera. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 




Roller said:


> Thats a good one...


Thanks Roller! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


JC1947 said:


> Looks excellent, Meat. I'll be trying that this weekend!


Thanks JC ! Give a report back.


----------



## meateater (Aug 21, 2011)

JustPassingThru said:


> Oh yeah!!!  Those look awesome, just as good as Flash's tomato pie, if I hadn't already planned Sunday's dinner I would try them, next weekend to be sure, thanks for the great idea.
> 
> Gene


Thank's Gene, I have Flash's mater pie on the list, it's number 264 thanks to this place. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








teeznuts said:


> I'm totally going to find a way to squeeze these in this week. Awesome idea!




Don't forget the kodak! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








AlaskanBear said:


> Totally awesome looking and I bet even better tasting..  Nice job sir!
> 
> Rich


Thanks Rich. I can only imagine them stuffed with that tasty salmon you have.


----------



## allen (Aug 21, 2011)

Man that looks good!

What a great idea!

One more for the ToDo list  

I sure like that idea, something simple but tastey, thanks for sharing.


----------



## grohl4pres (Aug 21, 2011)

This just joined my list of things to do.  It looks awesome.


----------



## rdknb (Aug 21, 2011)

Great idea and I have some tomatoes, going to give that a try


----------



## shooter1 (Aug 22, 2011)

Great idea Meat! Sounds very tasty.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow, way to knock it out of the park.


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 22, 2011)

Man O Man this is an amazing idea quick and simple and taste great party food or a good entree.


----------



## meateater (Aug 23, 2011)

Allen said:


> Man that looks good!
> 
> What a great idea!
> 
> ...


Anytime, give it a try. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 




Grohl4pres said:


> This just joined my list of things to do.  It looks awesome.


Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








RdKnB said:


> Great idea and I have some tomatoes, going to give that a try


Your have way there, just need the fixins.


----------



## meateater (Aug 23, 2011)

Shooter1 said:


> Great idea Meat! Sounds very tasty.


Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 




SQWIB said:


> Wow, way to knock it out of the park.


Thanks SQWIB, I appreciate that! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








africanmeat said:


> Man O Man this is an amazing idea quick and simple and taste great party food or a good entree.


Thanks Ahron.


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 27, 2011)

Meateater,

You inspired me once again. Not 'horning' in on your thread, just adding what you had me create.. LOL







Ritz, cream cheese, smoked salmon and mozzarella cheese.







Bottom with cream cheese, followed with crushed Ritz crackers.







Chunk of smoked silver salmon.







covered with ozzarella cheese and smoked for 90 minutes with mesquite @ 200 degrees.













Money shot--and THANK YOU Meateater for the great idea!!!!!

RIch


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice Job Rich!!!

I knew you'd stick some Salmon in there!!!

Meateater will be proud of you!!!!

Bear


----------

